# halflingers



## allxspunkedxup (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't own one but I've read about them. I read that they are sturdy ponies and can easily carry an adult. I read that they're really good-tempered too and are good with children. But of course, there are good ones and bad ones in every breed. They're distinguished for their dark palomino/sorrel-with-flaxen-mane-and-tail (I think the latter is more appropriate, myself) colouring.  And that's all I know about them, sorry.


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

I am 18 and own my own Haflinger. Her name is Quebeth, but we call her Foxfire. Quebeth just didn't fit. I got her two years ago for christmas and from the moment we met we have been bonded. She is my constant companion and my best friend. I don't know who I'd be without her. We have been to local schooling shows an have won a 6th, two 2nds, and one 1st. If there is anything else you want to know feel free to reply to this or e-Mail me at [email protected] 
Here is a picture of us: CLICK ON IMAGE TO VIEW FULL VERSION, SORRY IT IS TOO BIG


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

My mom has a halflinger and loves it. She uses it for buggy mostly. She had me put 30 days on it under saddle and its going to make a fine saddle horse as well. 
They are great horses. Very tough and easy to be around. I love their heads and they can really get out and walk. 

Couple down sides-- When they lope the can rattle your teeth out, very bumpy! Also they have poor withers. Another thing is they can be very hard on fences.


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

Curly said:


> My mom has a halflinger and loves it. She uses it for buggy mostly. She had me put 30 days on it under saddle and its going to make a fine saddle horse as well.
> They are great horses. Very tough and easy to be around. I love their heads and they can really get out and walk.
> 
> Couple down sides-- When they lope the can rattle your teeth out, very bumpy! Also they have poor withers. Another thing is they can be very hard on fences.


I totally disagree with your last comment. Foxfire has wonderful gates, and so do the 4 other Haffies that I know. My haffie, has gaits to die for, especially her trot. Her canter although short strided compared to other horses I've ridden is a dream. One of the smoothest I've had the chance to experience.


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

My experience with halflingers is limited but I have ridden several, all of which had rough upper gates; as many pony type breeds do. 

I watched a video of an Amish horse show where they were mostly using halflingers. Some of those horses appeared to have nice smooth gates so I know that all halflingers are not rough. Also how rough a gate is on a horse is a pretty subjective thing, what's rough for me might not be rough for you. 

I would not let the rough gate keep me from having this breed, I think they are super horses. An added bonus is that they are easy keepers.


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hey i have a haflinger, i have been so lucky to find my perfect 

horse through a dealer. I don't know what i would without her she is 

called sasha and is 14.2. Sasha was alot of money but she is worth 

her weight in gold, but i do know some mad haflingers lol here is 

sasha x x x










[/img]


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

opppz i messed up that picture link lol x x x


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

horseoftheyear, your haffy is gorgeous! I have never ridden one (too tall) but they are such beautiful breed and i am in love with them.


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

I have a 6 year old haflinger mare.I love her to death!She does most anything i ask her to.And has a very smooth canter(except right lead,but we're working on that)and trot.I have the older style breed though.short and stocky.But she loves to learn and she's very curious.I say a great breed all around.


----------



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

Ha I took those pics!! (HalflingerCowGirl) :wink: I Love mel, thoguh other than her I have not really been around anyother halffies..


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a haflinger!!! he is great!!! I love him sooo much!!

here are some pics



























Keri


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't own a Haflinger, but I've ridden three. 
Amaron, James, and Hailey.
We were very close to buying James, but he didn't work out. In general, they are very sweet horses and I love them to pieces. They try their hardest, and love to please (also, their mane is so cute!). 
However, sometimes they can get strong, so keep that in mind. Overall, they have wonderful health, strong feet, good mind, and their gaits are the best. I think out of all breeds, Haflingers have the best trot (in my opinion). Their gaits are really "floaty" and super fun. Here's some pictures of the Haffy's I've ridden.








Amaron (look at his mane!). Excuse my position.








Hailey. I know I chopped off her legs in the picture, but she's cute anyway.








James! We were so close to buying him, but then we found out a vice that he had. He's a cutie, though.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

> Cheval wrote
> James! We were so close to buying him, but then we found out a vice that he had. He's a cutie, though.


What kind of a vice was it?

Keri


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

they remind me of the Golden Retriver of the horse world


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't know if you would consider it a "vice" but he was said to be bombproof yet bucked me off out of no where after I had ridden him several times. Then he bucked my friend off just a while ago. 
I said vice because I didn't want to ruin the topic, because Haflingers are great horses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Near my house there is actually a breeder. They have a field full of them, probably 30-40 of them. I just love those little ponies. I think a cross with those guys would be pretty neat.


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

Are well-broke haflingers good horses for beginners?? 

((I'm so new to horses...I was just wondering if certain breeds are better for beginner riders and some are more challenging))


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

savethepitbulls67890 said:


> Are well-broke haflingers good horses for beginners??
> 
> ((I'm so new to horses...I was just wondering if certain breeds are better for beginner riders and some are more challenging))


Depends on the training. The ones I've delt with; no. But they have had fairly little training. However it depends on the personalities and (again) training of the horse.


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cheval said:


> savethepitbulls67890 said:
> 
> 
> > Are well-broke haflingers good horses for beginners??
> ...


Is the lack of training the reason you wouldn't recommend them, or something else?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Is the lack of training the reason you wouldn't recommend them, or something else?


Any horse that isn't training well, would not be suitable for a beginner. 
If you are looking for a beginner horse, i would suggest an older horse who's basically done everything.
There are definitely halfingers that are older and have done almost everything that would be suitable for a beginner.


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> > Is the lack of training the reason you wouldn't recommend them, or something else?
> 
> 
> Any horse that isn't training well, would not be suitable for a beginner.
> ...


Okay, that's what I thought! Thanks!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

you're welcome!


----------



## Avenzio (Apr 3, 2008)

I think In Germany Haffis are more popular. I know many people who ride one. I also had a haflinger-araber mix
I´ve learned a lot with him.
I would ever prefer a haflinger to another horse ( if I would be looking for a beginner horse).
Certainly not a young or untrained one.
But I think most of them have a great character for beginners.
they are not as easy to scare as any other breed, i know.


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

just purchused my first halflinger.well she is part haffy and part arab but she just looks like a baby halflinger to me.she is 10 months old and on the thin side but we will get her all fixed up.i'll post some pics soon!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

i used to own a haffie pony!

Her name was Fern! I don't recommend mares... they can be STUBBORN!! haha, well it's true in all ponies I guess! 

They are sooo sweet and cute! They have a lot of personality and are very versatile. I actually saw a 3 year old gelding in an A dressage show showing 1st level!!!  That was pretty cool  

They are great little horses!


----------



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

We used to have some.
They are one of my favorite pony breeds. I found that they are as smart as the ponies but they have longer and smoother gaits, just like good sporthorses. You can jump with them, country-cross, hobby ride for a level - of course you will not win the World Cup with them, but they are good at anything. A really multifunctional horse, good for children or adults too.
But I think they are not too good for total beginners (maybe, elder ones are good for that, we had only 3-14 years old ones).
I loved to ride on them, I found that they are reliable horses with no hysteria.


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

*haflingers*

I have a haflinger and i think there really awsome to ride cuz they can do so much i use mine for jumping, dressage, western & English pleasure, trail riding and for cart and team hitches. There also really loving and good for almost anybody to ride Here are a couple of photos of my haflinger Chip. .


----------



## ~pOnEh~ (Apr 28, 2008)

i don't own one but this past year i've been working with one  she's 3 years old, is full of spunk, and can jump the moon! she's 12.3h, very chucky, really sweet ground manners and a bit spooky. but yeah i love haffies


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

All I gotta say is, Haflingers are SO beautiful.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

arastangrider said:


> they remind me of the Golden Retriver of the horse world


LOL that seems pretty appropriate from what I've heard about them: really good natured but they can have a mind of their own.


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

I own a 8 year old female Halfy!! LOVE LOVE LOVE her!! she was my first horse. i got her when I was 10! Ill tell you one thing, They have a Mind of their OWN!! VERY FAST at least my Sunny De is...I mean she is a bullet! lol. But i LOVE it. Her trot is FUN (bouncy!!) and they are very curious horses...Sometimes she is a real brat too...she runs sometimes when I go to catch her for riding...she knows...lol. But once we are out there on the open road she LOVES to ride!! (and race!!) and swim...lol...She can jump REALLY high too...Bars up to her chest and the biggest she has jumped came to her mid neck...that was fun @@!! lol. WELL I hope I helped!! Im bias though because im Obsessed!!!


----------



## Haffy (May 25, 2008)

I have 3 haffies and I love them. I haven't experienced anything negative except for the fence wrecking. Mine are 12 wks, filly, 2 yr. gelding and 4 yr mare. They are all so mellow and sweet. I did some ground training on several foals and only 2 of the bunch gave me any trouble and that wasn't much at that. The others were so easy......put a halter on they were broke......led tied whatever.......they excepted everything willingly and seemed to enjoy it all. I think if they trust you they will do anything you ask. Alot of the older ones that were started by the Amish then shipped to another state are a bit more to deal with but the young ones are awesome......and my 4 yr. I got less than a year ago is only halter broke but will do just about anything I ask........Can't wait to wean baby and train her to ride and drive. The lady I bought my gelding from switched from a life time of breeding paints to haflingers because she said it was the only breed she ever met that you could take a two year old colt and put a 2 yr old kid on it and not worry. I would definately recommend them for beginners if they are trained properly.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

What is the average height of them?


----------

